# Looking for an RPW book



## Greg (Dec 27, 2007)

Are there any good books that one would recommend that deals solely with the RPW? I come from a non-RPW background, so I'm looking for something that would be geared for someone like myself. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are a few resources on the RPW which may be of interest:

G.I. Williamson, _The Regulative Principle of Worship_
William Young, _The Puritan Principle of Worship_
Jeremiah Burroughs, _Gospel Worship_
Daniel Ritchie, _The Regulative Principle of Worship Explained and Applied_
Westminster Confession of Worship 21.1 and good expositions thereof, such as Robert Shaw, David Dickson, A.A. Hodge, and others

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/list-books-rpw-9559/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/beste-books-regulative-principle-worship-20109/


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 28, 2007)

And of course, the two by Horton Davies, _The Worship of the English Puritans_, and The _Worship of the American Puritans_


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 28, 2007)

Frank J. Smith and David C. Lachman, Worship in the Presence of God (recently reprinted in pb), is a collection of papers that may be useful; also, The Confessional Presbyterian journal has a sixty year survey of RPW literature.


----------



## KMK (Dec 28, 2007)

Joseph Morecraft III "How God Wants Us To Worship Him"


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I just came across the book, "Worship: From Genesis to Revelation" while searching. Is anyone familiar with it? Would it also be a good book dealing with the RPW? Thanks again.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thanks everyone. I just came across the book, "Worship: From Genesis to Revelation" while searching. Is anyone familiar with it? Would it also be a good book dealing with the RPW? Thanks again.



Yes, I should have mentioned it before. It's very good and highly recommended; it's by our own Doug Comin on the PB. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/worship-genesis-revelation-douglas-comin-22403/


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Andrew. It seems that I have a bit of good reading now from everyone.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thanks everyone. I just came across the book, "Worship: From Genesis to Revelation" while searching. Is anyone familiar with it? Would it also be a good book dealing with the RPW? Thanks again.



That just came through my door yesterday, it looks great. A very thorough Biblical defence of the RPW. Any Christian willing to sit with their Bible open in prayerful dependence upon the Lord, could not fail to see that the RPW is Scriptural after reading a book like that.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2007)

Additionally, Michael Bushell's book on Exclusive Psalmody _The Songs of Zion_, contains an excellent defence of the RPW.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nothing by Terry Johnson yet???


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 28, 2007)

TJohnson has several works of note which are commented on in the CPJ survey noted above.


----------

